

Show HN: A real-time crowdsourcing game that improves what you're writing - lmeyerov
http://proofist.com/party.html

======
lmeyerov
V1 was a few weeks ago and got folks pretty excited
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6908181](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6908181)).
Would love to see if the rewrite works better: it's now really easy to sync up
with partners initially by posting a text on to the public lobby. Players sign
on and proofread your text, and it's surprisingly fun to meet like-minded
people, get feedback in real-time, and help others.

------
xerophtye
I am still a little confused how this works... Must i TRY it to find out? A
"How it works" page for the proof-readers would be most helpful

~~~
lmeyerov
Thanks for the feedback. Does the new blurb work better? I'm thinking of
adding a FAQ or how-to page. So far, my focus has been on simplifying away
anything that is unclear.

